# break it in right... whats that????



## theimportscene (Jan 29, 2003)

i was at work and i heard one of the guys mention that you have to break in a subwoofer correctly so it plays its best and lasts its longest.... got me thinking....

how many ppl can honestly say that they followed the correct break in procedure for their sentras.... particularly the 1.6L B14

you know, go easy, no abrupt takeoffs, stay below 3K, no AC for the first 500 miles... vary your speeds... stuff like that...

the reason i ask this is cuz how when i claimed i kept up w/ a A4 auto, quite a few ppl didnt believe it..... nor did ppl believe ive taken out a 96 integra LS stick, a grand marquis V8 auto, a v6 Z24 cavalier stick, a ford escort GT stick... kept up w/ a probe GT stick, an alero V6 auto, 95 maxima auto.... these are mostly friends cars, so i know that these guys can drive... 

coud this have something to do w/ the fact that i followed the correct break in procedure for my sentra from the minute i stepped in it till the first 1000 miles....????
does a proper break in really mean that much in the overall performance and reliability of a vehicle, just like a sub????
gimee input, ppl....


----------



## theimportscene (Jan 29, 2003)

i just read CorNut's post about breaking in vehicles in the right way... similar subject i guess....


----------



## sno (Oct 4, 2002)

i dunno about cars, but they want you to "break in" a subwoofer so that you don't blow it right away. say you take it right outa the box, hook it up to a 1500watt amp and turn it up all the way... kiss that sub woofer goodbye. you have to give the voice coils a chance to heat up, expand, then settle.


----------



## landlord (Jun 11, 2002)

i always break-in things properly, subs, new engines, clutches, my dad on the other hand when he rebuilds an engine, whoops the shit out of it and red lines it for like 15min, his whole process of "break-in" takes an hour, then he pulls it in the garage changaes the oil and says "thier its broken-in" i dont agree with it but its never failed him.


----------



## dschrier (May 6, 2002)

My dad bought a new 86 sentra from the dealer and was told no need to break it in, it comes broken in already...who knows. I definately agree with taking things gently until they have an opportunity to run like they should for a while.


----------



## theimportscene (Jan 29, 2003)

so what does everyone think about a ga16 or a sr20 for that matter.... one thats broken in properly VS one thats not broken in properly.... whats the long term affects?

i always see in those long term reports in motor trend that cars actually perform better 1/4 mile times at 20K, 30K, even 40K.....

i wonder if these cars are babied or beat on for the first 1000 miles....


----------



## XtremE (Apr 30, 2002)

well when we got our moms 03 maxima the engine felt "tight"
after about 300 miles of normal driving the engine came to life
the car didnt go fast 4.5K rpm till 970 miles....


----------



## germex (Jan 15, 2003)

What I do know for a fact, is that the break in period for an engine is critical for the life of the car, but I have never heard of breaking in a sub. Of course, I have never bought one, hooked it up and cranked it all the way. Never broke a sub in, never blown one either. Peace.


----------

